

Ask HN: What services should be included as UserApp add-ons? - typerandom

We recently launched UserApp (www.userapp.io), a User Management SaaS, and have now begun working on add-on functionality.<p>The question: If you were using UserApp, then what services would you see as &quot;must have&quot; for your business?<p>Some services that we are looking on integrating:<p>1: Sync users to newsletter&#x2F;email services (MailChimp, Campaign Monitor, Customer.io)<p>2: Payment processing (Stripe, Braintree, PayPal, Coinbase)<p>3: Welcome email and password reminders (Sendgrid, Mandrill)<p>4: Social login (Facebook, Twitter, Gmail)<p>5: Referral program<p>6: Launching soon page (LaunchRock)<p>7: Analytics (MixPanel)<p>If you have any other ideas on what we should integrate, please share :)
======
typerandom
OP here.

Point taken!

Payment processing, social login and welcome/confirmation emails is on top of
our list!

The "launching soon" page is thought as a nice 1st step for people that
haven't launched their app yet but still want to get users into UserApp. But
we're not going to become like another LaunchRock, so no need to worry :)

~~~
creativeone
Launch soon could be nice, maybe do a partnership with some themeforest
designers to cross promote.

------
diorray
Would like to see payment processing + welcome emails addons

And please don't add launching soon page, its unnecessary. It's a user
management service, not an swiss army knife

------
Fjante
Would like social login as an add-on.

